# Pensacola Beach Report for January 18-19



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">_We didn't have any luck over the weekend, but Alan caught a slot Red on Monday..._<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">"First Red of 2010, a 23 inch Red caught on a 12? Jarvis Walker surf rod with a Penn 705 greenie (rebuilt by Pompano Joe), 20 lbs blue back country line, in the surf at Ft. Pickens using a Pompano jig and fresh dead shrimp that had been soaked in Joe?s special secret fish catch?n sauce. It was awesome Red fish on the grill!!!"<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">_Great reel, I mean FISH Alan! I share your love for the old Penns.As for the secret bait sauce, let's just sayit's all in the iodine!_<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">_David and Alan both got out today with only a shark each to show. We're all looking forward to better days._<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

You sure can do magic on some of those old reels! Anybody who got out last weekend should have done well. Good job to both Alan and David.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Alan braved the fog, wind and surflate and caught another slot Red today. Good to know there back! This one was 27". Pics to come? _

_Here's your 705 Alan. Let's see if we can't scratch this one up with a big Red tomorrow._


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Here's Alan's 27" Redmentioned previouslyinthis thread . All fogged in, last Thursday, late afternoon._


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That was a pretty foggy trip out. Nice Red! You always get a head start on everyone. My day is coming soon. That post makes me want fish for dinner! Great job!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Let me know if you need some help with those Penn's Brad. I can make them right for you._


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a matter of time. I think we're all getting a little stir crazy with this weather.

Cabin feaver big time.


----------

